# Cursors



## BIGDOGquake3 (Jan 4, 2003)

Can you have a custome Cursor in X.2, well.... I know you can I guess im askin, Does anyone know where i can download them?


----------



## cabbage (Jan 4, 2003)

Blobber 2.1 
Blobber is the premiere Wait Cursor changing tool for MacOS X. It allows you to change the Wait Cursor (Spinning Pinwheel) in MacOS X Jaguar to one of many alternatives. Blobber also now supports plugins so you can download additional Blobs, supports changing the mouse pointer, and a tutorial to tell you how to make your own cursor replacements.

Beachball 2.0.1 
UPDATE: Mac OS X 10.2.3 breaks many of Beachball's cursors, and may result in either patch errors or a small white dot in the upper left hand corner of all arrow cursors (wait cursors seem to work correctly). When you upgrade to Mac OS X 10.2.3, you should delete the file /Library/Application Support/Beachball/CoreGraphics.bak and then allow Beachball to create a new one; otherwise, your default cursors may also develop white dots, and you may need to restore your OS X 10.2.3 CoreGraphics file manually. I apologize sincerely for the trouble; I did not anticipate that Apple would change the format in such strange ways before the next major release.

Product Description:
Beachball is a piece of software that will allow you to change the wait cursor (also known as the Spinning Beachball of Death, mostly because in Mac OS X 10.0 that's more or less what it meant) and now the arrow cursor (under Quartz Extreme or not) as well. Features include:

    * Easy-to-use interface, with a setup assistant for flexible backup options with no hassle.
    * Built-in error checking - your system files will never be altered unless the patch occurs without error.
    * Uses the system authentication manager for total security.
    * Easily extensible - just drop new cursors into /Library/Cursors or choose "Import Cursors..." from the File menu, and grab a whole folder full at once.
    * Inline animated previews, so you know exactly how your cursor will look.
    * Conforms to Apple Human Interface guidelines.
    * Requires only a logout to take effect, not a full restart.


----------

